# Uppermill Police Station - Dec 2011



## The Lone Ranger (Jul 13, 2012)

*Uppermill Police Station – December 2011​*






*History*

This was the Police Station for the 7 villages which make up the area known as Saddleworth; it’s situated just off the high street in the largest village of Uppermill.

Surprised I have struggled to find any history on the building, all I know is the friendly, all caring, property developer of Saddleworth (NOT) Phil Wiggett acquired this site 9 years ago, after building a new police station and sponsoring a few police cars. 

Last I knew there was still discussions as to what to do with the site, local residents didn’t like the unpainted boarded up windows; other less local residents wanted the building saved as it’s part of the heritage of Saddleworth. The general decline in house building in the area; as with the rest of the UK has meant this has just sat there for the last 9 years.

*My Visit*

This has been on my list to visit for years, I have never seen or heard of anyone else having been in the building. Every other month I’d have a wander around but it was always sealed up. The only time I have been in there was to provide my vehicle documents when I got a producer 20 odd years ago.

Roll on the 9 years since it closed, I last wandered around the building 4 months ago, at the same time was sure I’d heard they were still discussing if it should be demolished. I had an email from a local youth last week wanting me to show him the local sites, after asking him what he’d done locally he said Uppermill Police Station. 

I paid it a visit today; I had high hopes of the front desk, cells and the odd bit of memorabilia; alas there wasn’t even plaster on the walls! Mr Wigget had been ruthless and the building must have been stripped of anything interesting 9 years ago, glad I got in and finally saw the police station though; best bit was cornering a fox in one of the upper rooms – enough said! 

Ground floor of the police station, showing the lack of anything interesting!






The one thing of interest I found.






One of the stair wells, all that’s left really.






Room on the upper floor






Managed to get into the cellars/basement, nothing down here either apart from a 1984 bottle of Co-op shandy – fluffed that photo!






The end is nigh looking at the demolition equipment/machinery now on site.






Glad I got in; but so disappointed I did after seeing what was not left in there.

Thanks for looking,

TLR

(Since this explore the building has now been demolished)


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 13, 2012)

Cracking shots there, that fox looks rather scared! 

Cheers for sharing!


----------



## The Lone Ranger (Jul 13, 2012)

Cheers, it did a couple of laps of the room before it charged through the door, don't know who had the biggest scare!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 13, 2012)

Great shot of the fox!thanks.


----------



## kehumff (Jul 13, 2012)

Good pics, and the fox looks like he`s been caught doing somehting naughty 
By the way i know Phil Wiggett he`s best mates with my MD


----------



## The Lone Ranger (Jul 13, 2012)

I was speaking to Phil Wiggett yesterday myself, he's bought another area of land next door to where I live and was waiting to sign the contract. tbh he seems sound enough; just don't like the way he has developed my local area, but if it wasn't him it would be someone else.


----------



## kehumff (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeh dont worry about it he`s not my freind, i just know him.
Good report anyhow


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice report mate love the fox shot i only seen to find dead animals in buildings thanks for sharing


----------



## Miss.Anthrope (Jul 13, 2012)

Good pics 

thats a fantastic fox! how long was he in for? aha....


----------



## night crawler (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice one but the poor fox looked he had been caught hiding something.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 13, 2012)

Shame theres not much left inside but the fox must have been a bonus fab pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## nelly (Jul 13, 2012)

Excellent report mate, love the fox


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 14, 2012)

Great report & photos


----------



## jezamon (Jul 20, 2012)

the fox doesn't even look real, lol. poor thing!


----------

